

Microsoft Java - aw3c2
http://virtuallyfun.superglobalmegacorp.com/?p=1789

======
neozeed
Yes Microsoft made a JAVA compiler and runtime, NO it is not a new product, as
a matter of fact Microsoft cannot redistribute it at all.

But back in the day it was a very exciting thing to have JVM's from SUN,
Microsoft and IBM... Its kind of funny how nobody thinks twice about Solaris
containing Java, OS/2, and how Microsoft got pushed out of the market for
trying to co-opt Java.

~~~
kls
Right you had to be very careful when writing an app in Visual J++ as it
always ended up using Microsoft UI libraries only available on the Microsoft
JVM.

